# Name this vacuum part



## Vwise (Feb 19, 2007)

I believe I have narrowed down my vacuum leak to this part.
The car in question is an 84 GTI 1.8 jh
Questions:
1. What does it do?
2. Where can I get a new one?








24 049103499G
joint pipe
/ EV,GZ,GX,HT
25 026103487A
round seal
/ EV,GZ,GX,HT 

Here are some pics I snapped. 10mm bolt in my case. 
























































THANKS










_Modified by Vwise at 6:53 AM 10-16-2008_


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Name this vacuum part (Vwise)*

its the port for the air shrouding on the injectors.


----------



## Vwise (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Name this vacuum part (epjetta)*

Thanks epjetta.
Does anyone have a source for 1 of these?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

That would be a dealer only part. From the picture, it seems to be in fine shape. OK, the o-ring might be hard or have a nick, can't tell from the pictures. Just how is it leaking?


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Name this vacuum part (Vwise)*

replace the o ring, problem solved. I've done it many times.


----------



## Vwise (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Name this vacuum part (EuroKid83)*

Sounds good, I'll pick up a replacement O-ring.
Thanks for the help WaterWheels and EuroKid83


----------



## electrocco (Jul 28, 2010)

This is not a vacuum part. This part is of cooling system (connecting pipe) used until ~1988 on injection engines. Thats how looks manifold of a carbed engine:










and here is manifold from injection models:










As you can see on the first image there is additional hole for coolant. It goes to thermopneumatic valve of a carb and helps to warm up:










On injection models there were no line to warm inlet manifold or something, so THIS connecting pipe was used.
Unfortunately, it is hard to find. Maybe anyone knows any workarounds for replacement?


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

The post you atachdyour question to is from 1988. Why not start your own thread with your question?

Your post is also confusing. Are you looking for a hose for a carbed or injected engine. As there are multiple part numbers it would also be very helpful to know the engine code. The engine code is found on a plate on the middle of the front of the engine just below where the head and block connect. It will have two letters. Like RD or EN. FR


----------



## electrocco (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry for unclear post!
*This part is from coolant system (not vacuum)!!!* Thats what I want to say
Also, I'm not asking where can I buy this part

_24	049103499G	connecting pipe. connecting pipe; also use:; 026 103 487 A; DZ,JN	1_









Currently, I am fitting bike carbs on my scirocco with EX engine. So I found this coolant hole after removed inlet manifold (last pic of my prev post) with pierburg 2E carb. Going to make it by myself, because VW discontinued this part in 2002.


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm thinking you need the manifold to carb coolant hose. If the hose needs moulded curves you might be able to find a similar hose in the Gates or Dayton catalog at a parts place. VW likely discontinued the hose because they weren't sellng any because the hose is easy enough to make. FR


----------



## jefrey (Mar 21, 2013)

vwise, what did you end up doing about this? 

I was just recently told that this _is_ a vacuum part: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7036249-a-couple-vacuum-hoses-questions .

Here is where I found the part:
http://www.partsbase.org/vw/rabbit-conv-golf-cabrio-conv-us-1986-5-cylinder-head/

And here is where I was considering purchasing it:
https://www.getvwparts.com/oem-vw-parts.html


----------

